# Summer birds arriving



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Every morning for the past week I have looked out and seen yet another of the migratory birds return.

Gold finches, starlings even, red start yesterday and pied wagtail today, it makes me smile time I see a new one. 
Even though this blessed wind is still here they still manage to fly in from wherever they have been.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have seen a few Wood Pidgeon's and Magpies getting frisky but only Sparrows around the nuts.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There not summer visitors Raymond, they are here all the time, just behave yourself and stop getting jealous.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What are the others Gert???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This made me look up Fieldfares as we have some on the adjacent fields. I wondered, as I had not seen/noticed them in previous years, if they were migratory but apparently not.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Skylarks were here when Heike was here, I think the wind has blown them away.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A flock of Lapwings just went over.

Ray.


----------

